# Wine Club meeting



## Wade E (May 10, 2009)

Our club meets this Thursday in Norwalk and we will be having a wine competition, dinner and tasting. I entered only 3 as my funds are a little low now and for the next year until my wife graduates nursing school. I entered my Black Currant, Blackberry, and my Sauv. Blanc which was the only fresh Juice that I have made that IMO came out very nice.


----------



## St Allie (May 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Wade.. sounds like a fun night

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2009)

I could care less if I win or lose but my friend who is part of the club and also works at the restaurant demanded me to enter my Black Currant and the Blackberry.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2009)

Good Luck Wade!
My Wine Club meeting is this Sunday. Topic is Ice Wine. Should be interesting.
BTW say hi to Vince for me. I plan on dropping off the carboys I get from him @ the meeting. Ask him to explain what he saw here. LOL !


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2009)

Well we had a meeting which was also adjoined by a Ct. competition and I took best fruit wine for my Black Currant out of 110 fruit entries and 2nd place for my Blackberry, I also eneterd a Sauv Blanc which didnt place! Our meeting was on tannin additions.


----------



## arcticsid (May 16, 2009)

Well, geez guys, I didn't want to feel left out so I started a wine club here, so far I am the only member but the wine I entered was my pineapple mango and I won first, second, and third place.
But in all seriousness I would be, and am somewhat, making a way to begin a wine making "club" around here. Not quite what Steve had with his brew on premise thing, but more of a thing for people who are interested in or enjoy making wine to get together. Seems like everyone around here(Fairbanks) is into making their "special" beer that is better than the next guy/girl, I sit back and watch them debate, and enjoy the wine I created. I want to gather some wine makers together. I will be proud to tell them that all my friends in here helped learn me.
Troy


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2009)

Troy and ALL,
That is how my wine club started. We were only 3 people who made wine and now has grown to a monthly meeting of 25-30 people. One DRAWBACK in a wine club is the FOOD!. Yea we just had chips and cheese in the begining. Now its a gourmet fest. That alone takes an hour to eat. Oh, did I say there is also homemade deserts? Yes, we always have a "Topic" and that could be an hour. Tomorrow is our meeting and this monthe topic is Ice Wines. You see each meeting there is usually 30+ bottles to "taste" so our meetings streach out 3..+ hours


----------



## arcticsid (May 16, 2009)

Oh Oh, I like to drink, I have cooked for years, and I talk alot of s h i t , plus i have a somewhat working knowledge of the wine making process, I will make a FINE wine club president!!! LOL
Troy


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2009)

Well YOU already started a wine club and now all you need is more members and then you can be up their with mine. LOL !


----------



## joeswine (May 19, 2009)

*wine clubs*

wine clubs are great fun for all the sensess


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2009)

joeswine said:


> wine clubs are great fun for all the sensess


Joeswine you forgot the rest of your message. Thru any wine club info and procedures are exchanged. By doing this you can't help but make better wine. Here is the rest that Joeswine "FORGOT" to send. Even though he didn't win he is so humble.

Forum: General Information
Topic: Entries for WineMaker Magazine's 2009 Competition
Posted By: joeswine


Well you know tom I did win,because all the knowledge that was passed on with fpac,extracts and simple syrup,layering flavors ,discovering how different yeasts change the characteristics of wine,helping Ms.t & Ms. m. making wine in my cellar,you and me with the blueberry and strawberry fpac, passing the clubs knowledge on watching bob mat learn and become a good wine maker,you have improved thinking out side the box,bob t. just excels no matter what,and the rest,for if anyone of us win I win,thats the greatness of our goup...we take and give to-each other freely................

THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT..
Tom


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2009)

They finally got the photos for this up. I am the one sitting on the extreme left and Tom, Vince is standing second on the right side. 
http://bonenfantphoto.com/cocchia/album78/slides/IMG_3505.html


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like you ALL are having a blast !


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2009)

We had a good buzz by then!


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

I wasn't gonna go there but, since you mentioned it.....
Long drive from Norwalk..


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2009)

Every 1 of these meetings is about 45 minutes to an hour away from me. We had a awards dinner on Wednesday night which was about the same distance. I get a good buzz early then chill for the rest of the night and chow down and by the time I leave Im fine. There was 1 party at Vinces friends house where I drove 1/2 way home and pulled over and made my wife come pick me up as it hit me suddenly. She wasnt to happy about that!!!!!!!!!!


----------

